# Help: confused over where to live



## Jimm (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi, I would like to move to USA and live there for a year or two or so. Working on the visa, and that's not an issue here.

I need to decide where to live. I love hiking, going to the mountains, landscape photography, and I am absolutely in love with the US national parks. So based on these, I would probably say I should live somewhere in the west or mid west (What is categorised as midwest anyway?)

Some general places I am considering:
Seattle (rains too much)
Portland Oregon 
California (where?)
Las Vegas (seems central enough- to CA and to Utah's national parks)
Boulder Colorado (close to Rocky Mountain National Park, also denver which is a flight hub)
Arizona ??

I should also add that I prefer relaxed city, where parking is easy and mostly free. Opportunity to make new (single) friends, lots of activities (I love meetup dot com), relatively lower cost of living (why choose to pay more and live in a more expensive city?)

I prefer a smaller city to a large city.

I have been to San Fran and the roller coaster roads scare me  I have been to LA and San Diego... not really sure I like SD. LA seems cool and I met many NICE people there that can become my regular friends if I chose to live there. But LA is exxy and smoggy 

I love Lake Tahoe, but flight is only through Reno and not so central (e.g. two legs to Dallas). I stayed mainly in South Lake Tahoe which seems too small a town to have any decent social life (e.g. through meetup dot com).

So if anyone can give me some feedback or suggestions or even help me brainstorm this... I would really appreciate it. Thanking you in advance!

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

have you considered the east coast at all? 

I have heard that Denver is wonderful,b ut I haven't been myself.


----------



## Jimm (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Tiffani, no I haven't considered the East Coast. I haven't been to many places on the EC, apart from niagara falls, Boston and Atlanta. What can you tell me about the east coast?


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

hehe well what do you want to know? 

I grew up in North Carolina and I've been up and down the East Coast for vacations, as well as some parts of the West (San Francisco and Las Vegas predominantly). There's a different culture from my point of view but you being non-American probably won't notice a huge difference at least at first -- sort of like how I didn't notice a large difference in the culture of northern and southern England until I had been there for a while -- but generally i'd say that the East coast has a more European sensibility, especially in the north-east. 

It's hard to answer a question "what's the east coast like?" though because it just depends on what specifically you want to know. Not to mention that Maine and Mississippi will have very different attitudes and climates!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

From what you seem to be looking for, I'd forget about the Midwest. Though official definitions of "the Midwest" vary tremendously, it's safe to say that most of the Midwest is pretty flat.

Now, finding a "relaxed city" where the parking is free might present a real challenge. One possibility is to look at "college towns" - i.e. smaller cities and towns where a large (usually state) university is a big part of the local social life and economy. (Oddly enough, most of the big college towns are in the Midwest... but there are a few in the West, particularly California.) On the East Coast, North Carolina has some big "college towns."

The advantage there is that there is plenty of stuff to do and lots of people interested in a wide variety of things - music, nature, conservation, politics, whatever. The lifestyle is normally a bit more casual than most big cities (thanks to the students, though I've heard the current generation of college students is a bit more "uptight" than when I was in school). And even if a bit remote, most college towns have well developed transportation links to get students home and back again. (As well as to and from the closest major city.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

What type of climate do you prefer? there is quite a range in the list of places you have there.


----------



## Jimm (Jan 19, 2009)

I think I'll try to adapt to whatever climate the place presents.... I don't like a place being too hot, but I have never lived in a place that's very cold, but I wouldn't mind it (maybe).


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

well that's pretty much the entire South out of the picture (like, the southern half of the country, not just The South) because it all gets hot in summer. In fact, most of the north gets really hot in the summer too , but maybe for a shorter length of time and not quite so humid, but then you get the freezing cold, scraping snow off your driveway every day for 5 months weather. 

It sounds like you're looking for more of a mediterranean climate, in which case California would be the way to go. good luck finding a city there with a low cost of living and free parking though!


----------



## k98_man (Jan 21, 2009)

I'd say northern California. You can literally get all kinds of great outdoors activities (that aren't even seemingly related) in one area. The northern area is the best region and is very close to other great areas like Oregon and Washington. Southern California isn't as beautiful in my opinion, but that's just me.

The other places look great too. Seattle is an awsome city (though very rainy, so if you don't like that, then stay away). Las Vegas isn't my cup of tea, but perhaps you'd like it. I really don't know you very well. The Denver area is EXTREMELY expensive, but I think Boulder might be okay. My dad was raised there and they were not well off, so I can't imagine that has expensive living.

Either way good luck!


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

I lived (or spent alot of timeat ) everywhere on your list except Colorado, and I would have to vote for Seattle, followed by Portland.

It really does not rain that much in Seatle (although your list is pretty dry, so Seattle would be second after Portland). It drizzles a lot, and can be quite gray and cloudy in the winter, but it rarely "rains" (I never owned an umbrella in Seattle). And if you like snowsports, that constant winter drizzle means constant snow in the mountains. I've snowboarded in the Rockies, the mountains of southern California, and the Alps, and none of them get anywhere near the amount of snow that the Cascades do (Mt. Baker, just a few hours north of Seattle, is the world record holder for snow in a season). And Seattle summers are awesome--rarely rains, and the sunlight last until 10:00 pm. You can get most places on just one flight from Seattle.

Portland has warmer summers, and it is right on the Columbia river which is excellent for watersports, particularly wind surfing, and equal distance from some really good mountain sports (Mt. Hood) and the ocean, which is very beautiful and supports lots of marine wildlife. 

Of course cali is nice if you can afford to live in the nice parts, and has lots of cool parks. Vegas is kinda bleh for parks and photography (it is in the middle of the desert). I actually haven't spent that much time in Arizona (my sister lives in Phoenix), but there are definitely cool parks in Arizona (the Grand Canyon!), but it doesn't have the variety of climate and landscape as Seattle, Portland, or California (although you are not too far from California). 

All the cities on your list, with the exception of Las Vegas (now) are pretty expensive places to live. Portland is probably the cheapest after Vegas. Arizona has cheap cities too, of course, but the nicest ones are a bit pricey.

--michael



Jimm said:


> Hi, I would like to move to USA and live there for a year or two or so. Working on the visa, and that's not an issue here.
> 
> I need to decide where to live. I love hiking, going to the mountains, landscape photography, and I am absolutely in love with the US national parks. So based on these, I would probably say I should live somewhere in the west or mid west (What is categorised as midwest anyway?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimm (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the great feedback so far. Keep them coming if anyone has more suggestions or comments / opinions. It has been very valuable to me and I appreciate it.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jun 7, 2008)

*What about Asheville?*

Hello Jimm,

I have traveled around this country quite a bit. Personally I think the Northwest is extremely beautiful but if you like a lot of sun, it wouldn't be the place for you. Seattle is nice but too overcast. Of course, maybe that doesn't bother you. I lived in Vancouver Washington which is very close to Portland Oregon. Portland is nice, but it's cloudy too.

California is wonderful, but very different from top to bottom. I was born in San Francisco, and lived in San Diego for a while too. I don't know what your finances are like but California can be very expensive. The cental coast is a LITTLE less expensive, like around San Luis Obispo. And the more inland you go the less expensive it is...but it can get a little weird.

Colorado is very beautiful, it gets cold there though. If you like mountains and outdoor activities it would be a good match. Get ready for some snow! Have you thought about Northern New Mexico?

I lived in Arizona, about 100 miles from Las Vegas. I would not recommend moving to Las Vegas. The traffic is awful, the smog is bad, there's a bit of crime, it's sooooooo HOT! It is a fun place to visit, but moving there is another story. 

In Arizona, I think around Flagstaff would be the closest to what you are looking for. Beautiful scenery, college town. Sedona and the Grand Canyon are near by, and those places are something to see.

Right now I live in Asheville North Carolina, it's a very beautiful place. We have mountains, waterfalls...lot's of natural beauty and outdoor activities. It is a very laid back place. Parking is cheap or even free at certain times. It isn't too terribly hot in the summer, a bit humid sometimes. It might be a little small for you...I think the population is around 75,000 in the city limits. I am NOT encouraging people to move here, because this beautiful town is being overdeveloped and overrun with a**holes and yuppies! But it seems like you like nature and therefore might respect the environment etc....and there's always room for cool people  So, check it out....you can look at one of our better newspapers called the Mountain Xpress, they have a website. Hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Jimm said:


> Hi, I would like to move to USA and live there for a year or two or so. Working on the visa, and that's not an issue here.
> 
> I need to decide where to live. I love hiking, going to the mountains, landscape photography, and I am absolutely in love with the US national parks. So based on these, I would probably say I should live somewhere in the west or mid west (What is categorised as midwest anyway?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

k98_man said:


> I'd say northern California. You can literally get all kinds of great outdoors activities (that aren't even seemingly related) in one area. The northern area is the best region and is very close to other great areas like Oregon and Washington. Southern California isn't as beautiful in my opinion, but that's just me.
> 
> The other places look great too. Seattle is an awsome city (though very rainy, so if you don't like that, then stay away). Las Vegas isn't my cup of tea, but perhaps you'd like it. I really don't know you very well. The Denver area is EXTREMELY expensive, but I think Boulder might be okay. My dad was raised there and they were not well off, so I can't imagine that has expensive living.
> 
> Either way good luck!


Denver is way cheaper than San Francisco, Los Angeles or any of the nice towns in California. If you like the sea you are too far from it but close to nice skying areas.


----------



## AJG (Jan 27, 2009)

I really love San Francisco. It's a very cultured city. It is the main city in the Bay Area, which is an amazing central location in California with many neighboring cities that also have a lot to offer. Is right on the water.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

The only problem with San Francisco is that unless you're eligible for a rent-controlled apartment, it's crazy expensive to live there. 

Great city though, can't disagree with that.


----------



## AJG (Jan 27, 2009)

Yes, San Francisco may be a bit pricy depending on your living situation (roommates?family?). I still love the entire bay area so maybe moving near-by to a city like San Jose or Oakland would be more suitable. I would recommend San Jose if choosing between those two. It's one of the technology capitals of the world.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

A friend of mine moved to Seattle last year. She does not share the opinion about Seattle, and is finding the climate hard to adjust to.


----------



## Jimm (Jan 19, 2009)

synthia said:


> A friend of mine moved to Seattle last year. She does not share the opinion about Seattle, and is finding the climate hard to adjust to.


Hi, to which "opinion" were you referring, regarding Seattle?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

synthia said:


> A friend of mine moved to Seattle last year. She does not share the opinion about Seattle, and is finding the climate hard to adjust to.



The climate in Seattle can be nice for a couple of month in the summer, otherwise you better like drizle, drizzle and grey.
It is a shame but the town is in a wonderful location, it has some great areas and when the weather is right it is wonderful, there is just not enough sun for most people. Look at the surrounding, green is beautiful but it means rain and drizzle.


----------



## k98_man (Jan 21, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> Denver is way cheaper than San Francisco, Los Angeles or any of the nice towns in California. If you like the sea you are too far from it but close to nice skying areas.


Yes I'm talking northern California. Not only can he find a nice small town, but he can still be in the middle of the best outdoors areas in the US.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

In this economy, if you are going to work, you have to go where the jobs are.


----------



## tumbleweeds (Dec 12, 2008)

There are some beautiful areas in central California - small cities like Monterey and Santa Cruz and San Luis Obispo, all with good climate and close to hiking, fishing, beaches, etc. The cost of living is high, but wages are high, too, so you can still have a reasonable standard of living.

I used to like the Denver/Boulder area in Colorado, but it's gotten to be a pretty huge metropolis now, and unless you really want to be in or near to a very large city, you'd be better off looking at other areas. For instance, Silverthorne, Leadville, Vail, Granby, and Idaho Springs are all within a couple of hours from the Denver area, all in the mountains, plenty of free parking! Since these areas all have ski areas nearby, it's easy to meet people and there is generally plenty of work, especially in the winter. Again, the cost of living might be high but it's possible to make good money in these areas.


----------

